# My Other Pets



## The Speedmister (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,

As well as loving tortoises, I also have a huge passion for snails and, of course, my little Russian Dwarf Hamster.

Seraphina, my new baby Helix Aspersa







The Cepaea Hortensis I found yesterday. She has a damaged lip (shell lip), and is on intensive calcium supplements to build it up again






The other C. Hortensis I rescued yesterday. This one's badly dehydrated:






Piccolo, my adorable hamster:


----------



## DeanS (Jun 1, 2011)

My daughter just let out a big AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! for your hammy...nice snails too...my sulcatas would just eat 'em...


----------



## ascott (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok so I have to say I really enjoyed your snails...who'da thought? And I am so curious...how can you tell the snail is dehydrated? Not slippery?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool. I've never known a person to like snails so much.


----------



## Missy (Jun 1, 2011)

What great pets  I never looked at a snail as a pet but they are kinda neat. The hamster is super cute


----------



## harris (Jun 1, 2011)

Tortoises and snails, huh? Totally goes with your screen name!


----------



## gmayor (Jun 1, 2011)

I never knew there were such a thing of collecting snails, thats pretty cool though


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Isa (Jun 1, 2011)

Really nice snails and Very nice Hamster, Piccolo is a real cutie


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, LOVE the name Piccolo! Haha that is adorable 
The snails are beautiful!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 1, 2011)

Very different but cool photos..


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 1, 2011)

hi, sweet pics. lindy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 1, 2011)

I really love your snails! Your hamster is adorable too but there is something captivating about your snails.


----------



## Really_Great (Jun 8, 2011)

nice creatures
love them


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't get the snail thing. My garden is over run with them. But I raise worms so I really souldn't judge LOL. The second snail looked different than the snails I find. Is it a special breed? I have some strange snails in my yard. They have a pointed shell. They appered after my next door nieghbor planted a bunch of Red Apple ground cover. PM me if you want some of my snails. Oh ya the hampster is very cute. You take great photos


----------

